# Lüftersteuerung via Tool geht nicht



## Slim1 (4. Juni 2010)

*Lüftersteuerung via Tool geht nicht*

hi,

also ich hab ein Gigabyte MA790X-UD3P mit einem Phenom II 955 BE. Dieser wird seit heute von einem Scythe Mugen 2 gekühlt.

Mein Problem, das eigentlich schon länger besteht ist, das ich eigentlich keinen Lüfter via Tool steuern kann. Allerdings bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das ich dies mal konnte.

Hab jetzt schon AMD Overdrive und Speedfan probiert.

Weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte.

Gruß Slim1


----------



## Chaoswave (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung via Tool geht nicht*

Hast du hier mal geschaut ob dein MB die Regelung per speedfan überhaupt unterstützt?

SpeedFan's listing of motherboards that are known to change fan speeds


----------



## Slim1 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung via Tool geht nicht*

also auf dieser Seite steht meine MB nicht dabei aber ich denke mit Overdrive sollte es aufjedenfall gehen.


----------



## zcei (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung via Tool geht nicht*

Hast du vll im Bios irgendwo einen fixxen Wert eingegeben?


----------



## Slim1 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung via Tool geht nicht*

Ne, hab grad geschaut und nichts gefunden. Aber ich hab da ne Option, weiß grad nicht wie sie heißt, aber dort kann ich wählen zwischen Auto, PWM und Voltage.

Weiß jemand was passiert wenn ich das Umstelle?

Gruß Slim1


----------



## Kaktus (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung via Tool geht nicht*

Warum regelst du den Lüfter nicht einfach direkt auf 7V? Dann hörst du ihn nicht und die Kühlleistung reicht alle mal. Deine CPU hat nur 125W TDP was nicht mal ausgereizt wird.


----------



## Slim1 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung via Tool geht nicht*

Weil ich es manchmal bevorzuge meine Lüfter selbst zu regeln.

Gruß Slim1


----------



## Kaktus (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung via Tool geht nicht*

Schau doch mal im Bios nach ob du da die Lüftersteuerung aktiviert hast. Wenn ja, schalte sie mal ab, wen nein, schalte sie mal an. Vielleicht hängt es daran.


----------



## Slim1 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung via Tool geht nicht*

hab ich gemacht und wenn ich die Lüftersteuerung ausschalte. Drehen alle voll auf aber regeln lassen sie sich immer noch nicht.


----------



## Ascor (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung via Tool geht nicht*

Hatte heute das selbe Problem.
Hab das ganze aber gelöst und seitdem läuft er so leise wie eine Katze mit samtschuhen.
Du gehst in dein BIOS Menü, bei Gigabyte MoBo's standardmäßig wenn das erste Bildchen kommt mehrmals (bis du einen blauen Bildschirm siehst) Entf also Entfernen drücken.
Jetzt navigierst du mit den Pfeiltasten zu PC Health.
http://benchmarkreviews.com/images/articles/introduction_to_overclocking/BIOS-PC-Health-Status.jpg
Dort gehst du nach ganz unten.
Jetzt sollte folgendes dastehen (NICHT DIE EINTRÄGE AUS DEM BILD DIREKT VERWENDEN!)
http://www.twcarpc.com/photo/wwm/2009/GX58UD4P/GX58UD4PB07.jpg
Jetzt gehst du bei CPU Smart Fan Control auf enabled und bei CPU smart fan Mode auf Voltage.
Unter CPU smart Fan Mode sollte noch ein Eintrag sein dessen Name mir jetzt entfallen ist.
Er sollte auch irgendetwas mit Smart Fan Control enthalten.
Hier solltest du jetzt auf Disabled stellen.
Jetzt drückst du F10 und verschwindest wieder aus dem BIOS.
Während des PC startes sollten die Lüfter etwas lauter werden aber das ist in Ordnung so 
Jetzt konfigurieren wir dir noch Speedfan.
Wichtig ist das du Speedfan als Administrator startest damit du zugriff auf Smart hast.
So sieht bei mir Speedfan im Startfenster aus.
http://www.imagebanana.com/img/l86czm/Speedfan1.png
Mit diesen Einstellungen läuft mein System angenehm leise und Stabil.
Jetzt klickst du aber erstmal auf Konfigurieren.
http://www.imagebanana.com/img/sjz3lab/Speedfan2.png
Unten in der Leiste stehen jeweils die Angaben für die jeweilige Temperatur (Temp1 ist bei mir mein CPU). Hierbei gibt Wünschenswert folgendes an:
Wenn die Temperatur über der in Wünschenswert angegebenen liegt darf Speedfan die Lüfter soweit hochdrehen um die Temperatur runter zu kühlen um auf die in Wünschenswert angegebene zu kommen bis es an eine von dir (später machen wir das) Grenze stößt (Also eine Grenze wie schnell sich deine Lüfter drehen dürfen).
Warnung bedeuted folgendes:
Sollte die Temperatur über die in Warnung angegeben steigen, wird Speedfan all deine Wünsche wie schnell sich der Lüfter drehen darf erstmal über Bord werfen (nicht löschen aber ignorieren) und alle Lüfter solange auf 100% stellen bis die Temperatur wieder ein paar Grad unter der in Warnung angegeben liegt.
Schauen wir uns nun den Reiter "Geschwindigkeiten" an.
http://www.imagebanana.com/img/n3av2tku/Speedfan3.png
Hier werden wieder unten in der Leiste die Optionen für den aktuell ausgewählten Speed dargestellt.
Dabei steht Min. Tempo für die minimale Geschwindigkeit auf die Speedfan heruntergehen darf wenn das System unter der Gradzahl die wir vorhin in Wünschenswert festgelegt haben liegt.
Hierbei ist es nicht sehr ratsam das ganze auf Null zu stellen weil:
1. Manche Mainboards bei Lüfter Stillstand fürchterlich rumpiepsen. (Lässt sich zwar ausstellen ist aber nicht zu empfehlen denn wenn es mal durch einen Ausfall zu einem Stillstand kommt ist man nicht gewarnt)
2. Bei 0% der PC nichtmehr gekühlt wird D.H. der PC wird heißer werden und irgendwann die Wünschenswert Temperatur erreichen. Speedfan wird die Lüfter wieder bis an die Grenze aufdrehen für ein paar Sekunden. Danach gibt es wieder ein paar Sekunden Ruhe und dann beginnt es von vorn.
Wir stellen das ganze also an einen Wert der unseren PC ruhig werden lässt (nachher nochmal rumprobieren) aber ich empfehle 40-50%.
Max. Speed ist hierbei die Grenze von der ich vorhin gesprochen habe.
Also die wie weit Speedfan bei Überschreitung der Wünschenswert Grenze die Lüfter aufdrehen darf.
Automatische Variation aktivieren wir bei allen Lüftern.
Jetzt gehen wir zum Reiter Benutzerdefiniert.
http://www.imagebanana.com/img/swu3n9uy/Speedfan4.png
Wie immer steht unten in der Leiste die aktuellen Einstellungen zur aktuell Ausgewählten Komponente.
Wir wählen erstmal unter "Chip" unseren aktuellen Chip aus.
Am besten den ersten nehmen (den wo "on ISA" dabeisteht )
Wir klicken auf PWM Mode 1-X und wählen hier Software Controlled aus.
Das ermöglicht Speedfan jetzt die Lüfter auch zu regulieren.
Jetzt klickst du auf OK und klickst im Hauptmenü auf Automatische Lüftergeschwindigkeit.



Fertig.
Speedfan ist eingerichtet und alles sollte laufen.
Feintuning mit den Temperaturen und Geschwindigkeiten überlass ich dir.
Ich hoffe es hat geholfen und würde mich über Feedback freuen.


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung via Tool geht nicht*

So oder du wirfst mal eine Blick in meine Sig, da sind dann auch noch bunte Bildchen dabei.
Mit der Bios-Methode wird der Lüfter zwar geregelt, allerdings hast du da keine Möglichkeit die Regelung zu beeinflussen.
Ich geh doch richtig in der Annahme das der Mugen2 einen PWM-Lüfter im Lieferumfang hat, oder?


----------



## Ascor (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung via Tool geht nicht*

Zuallererst mal entschuldige ich das ich nicht jede Signatur hier auswendig kenne und versucht habe zu helfen.

Doch mit der Bios-Methode wird der Lüfter geregelt und du hast Möglichkeit die Regelung zu beeinflussen.
Du kannst dies etwa durch festlegen einer Niedrigeren Maximal Geschwindigkeit oder Höheren Wünschenswert Temperatur.
Oder du deaktivierst Automatische Lüftergeschwindigkeit und regelst das ganze mit diesen kleinen lustigen Kästchen die dir hoffentlich auch schon aufgefallen sind.
Die ganz Links an der Seite mit den Prozentzahlen


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung via Tool geht nicht*

Wieso fühlt sich hier jeder gleich angegriffen?
Hab ich irgendwie gemoppert?
Deine Erklärung ist ja OK soweit,nur sind deine Bilder halt nicht zu sehen.

Und im Vergleich zu Speedfan sind die Möglichkeiten übers Bios definitiv sehr eingeschränkt.


----------



## Ascor (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung via Tool geht nicht*

Du musst das ganze aber über den BIOS regeln um Speedfan unter Gigabyte Boards benutzen zu können.


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung via Tool geht nicht*

Nöp,bei meinem Gigabyte muß ich die Steuerung Ausschalten.


----------



## Ascor (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung via Tool geht nicht*

"Jetzt gehst du bei CPU Smart Fan Control auf enabled und bei CPU smart fan Mode auf Voltage.
Unter CPU smart Fan Mode sollte noch ein Eintrag sein dessen Name mir jetzt entfallen ist.
Er sollte auch irgendetwas mit Smart Fan Control enthalten.
Hier solltest du jetzt auf *Disabled* stellen."
Du merkst aber schon das ich ihm dasselbe geraten habe?


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung via Tool geht nicht*

Meine Antwort in 15 bezieht sich auf deine Antwort in 14 und nicht auf deine Ausführung zu Speedfan. 
Und die verstehe ich nunmal so das die Regelung übers Bios eingeschaltet, also Enabled, werden muß.

Deine Anleitung habe ich ehrlich gesagt nur Stichpunktartig und nicht im Detail durchgelesen.
Ich sag ja auch nicht das die falsch ist, nur unübersichtlich


----------



## Ascor (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung via Tool geht nicht*

Meine Aussage in 14 bezog sich darauf das du das ganze insofern mit dem BIOS klären musst damit das BIOS es Speedfan überlasst die Lüfter zu regeln und die eigene Lüftersteuerung disabled


----------



## Slim1 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung via Tool geht nicht*

ok danke für eure Hilfe, hab es jetzt geschafft funktioniert alles super.


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung via Tool geht nicht*

Ja dann.


----------

